

Ask HN: should I live my corporate job? - kfk

I have been working in controlling finance for 3 years. It has been up and downs and now it&#x27;s definitely a down moment. I kept learning web development (python, js, css, html) those 3 years, but I do not have a real portfolio besides my website and some scratchy apps. I am not a professional programmer, but I can talk to programmers easily. Definitely I lack experience, but I think I can put that in if I can do some junior work.<p>I am also willing to learn new technologies, in fact, I was looking into angularjs lately and I think it would be cool to build something in it.<p>Given this, would you think I have any chance to start in the remote web developer world? Or do I lack too much experience? Any suggestion to start fast?
======
MyNameIsMK
Do it NOW. Stop procrastinating. Unless you're not sure, then you probably
have no business taking any risks. You WILL get butt hurt. Freelancing and
remote work is that roller coaster ride that will make you want to barf.

Either way, good luck to you. Hurricane strength winds ahead!

